# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Good toyota mechanic hamilton

## MPX

Hi folks,
             Does anyone here know of a good honest mechanic in Hamilton or the waikato area? I have a v8 petrol Landcruiser that I only used for
Bringing the family on long trips, never off road. Im looking for a mechanic here who will keep it like it rolled
Off the showroom. 

If anyone here has had good experiences with anyone in this area let me know. 

Thanks,

MPX

----------


## DavidGunn

Competent mechanics are way cheaper per hour than honest ones, your honest mechanic will order parts from Japan where as the competent one will get something from Repco that will do the job...I would recommend the mechanic I use except he drinks, smokes ciggies and weed, fornicates with anything that will lay down for him and probably does not meet the honest criteria...but he helped keep my hilux going for many a year.

----------


## PaulNZ

Tyrepro on Norton Rd has been pretty good in my experience. I used to use them for tyres only, but for the last few years I've had all mechanic work done through their shop (Toyota Trueno and wife's Mitsi Outlander). Prices are reasonable and they've been straight-up to deal with - including correctly diagnosing and fixing stuff-ups caused by other workshops.

----------


## outlander

> Competent mechanics are way cheaper per hour than honest ones, your honest mechanic will order parts from Japan where as the competent one will get something from Repco that will do the job...I would recommend the mechanic I use except he drinks, smokes ciggies and weed, fornicates with anything that will lay down for him and probably does not meet the honest criteria...but he helped keep my hilux going for many a year.


How does he find the time for fixing cars?

----------


## Friwi

Try Glenview automotive, he specialises in 4x4 and he is an enthusiastic 4x4 off-road driver during the weekend.

----------


## MPX

Ill give Glenview a shout. Thanks for the recommendation. Seems to be what Im looking for.

----------


## MPX

> Competent mechanics are way cheaper per hour than honest ones, your honest mechanic will order parts from Japan where as the competent one will get something from Repco that will do the job...I would recommend the mechanic I use except he drinks, smokes ciggies and weed, fornicates with anything that will lay down for him and probably does not meet the honest criteria...but he helped keep my hilux going for many a year.


Im a bit lost here, do you have a recommendation for someone in Hamilton?

----------


## MPX

> Tyrepro on Norton Rd has been pretty good in my experience. I used to use them for tyres only, but for the last few years I've had all mechanic work done through their shop (Toyota Trueno and wife's Mitsi Outlander). Prices are reasonable and they've been straight-up to deal with - including correctly diagnosing and fixing stuff-ups caused by other workshops.


Thanks for that Paul

----------

